# Microfibre Cloths for Lens Cleaning



## expatinasia (May 4, 2014)

I was at an event recently and somehow the conversation turned to the cloths we use to wipe our lenses. This one guy said he had bought one from a country in Europe, and although they no longer make it, it is the only one he is prepared to use.

Do you have a favourite brand of cloth? How often do you wash it and how?

I was surprised to learn that this guy who is a full time pro photographer just throws his precious cloths in the wash with all his other clothes. When I asked whether he is concerned about the chemicals in the cleaning fluids (and more importantly the softener) and the impact they could have on the lens, he said no.

I used to collect crystal whisky glasses (I love a good Scotch or Irish whisky), and I learned very quickly that you have to be very careful with some of the chemicals you use to wash or dry the glasses - even to the extent of the chemicals used to wash the cloth that dries the glasses.

Thoughts?


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

I don't use microfiber cloths, I use microfiber wipes. Kimwipes, to be exact. You can get boxes of them for super cheap, or whole crates of them for even cheaper. They are scientific grade microfiber wipes that are specifically designed with rigid fibers. It isn't so much the fibers that clean, as the pits in the wipe that actually collect and lift off oils and other crap from the lens. 

I usually use them dry, no solvent, and I've never had any issues. No smearing, no scratching.

I don't use Kimwipes alone, though. I also a LensPen. My general routine is to dust off the lens with the lenspen brush end, then to use the kimwipe, then use the carbon lifter on the lenspen to buff out any stubborn spots if there are any. I picked up the three-piece lenspen kit, which includes a lenspen for lenses, one for filters, and a small one that I use to clean up my viewfinder eyepiece (which is by far the dirtiest lens element I have, and the one that gets dirty most often. ) The lenspen kit comes with a microfiber cloth that contains three holding slots for the pens, and it bundles up nicely and fits into your pocket or a small pocket in a camera bag.

Between the kimwipes and the lens pens, I never have to bother with solvents, so no need to be careful with chemicals. I never have to wash anything, as the kimwipes are disposable and biodegradable. Eventually the lenspens wear out (they use carbon-activated lifters on one end, and there is only so much carbon in the caps...plus, I've noticed that if you aren't extremely careful, the brush end inevitably picks up some oils off your fingers, and eventually you either figure out a way to clean it that doesn't leave behind a residue, or just buy another lens pen.)


----------



## expatinasia (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback, jrista. I did a quick search on the Kimwipes and they seem to have quite a mixed reputation with some swearing by them while others swear at them!

While I was searching for them, I came across Zeiss Pre-Moistened Lens Cloths Wipes which have got some excellent reviews and are reasonably priced.

I wonder if anyone here has used those?

To be very honest I had never given much thought to the whole microfiber issue. I am concerned that these wipes may not work well when I am working in the rain and the lens gets covered with water droplets - amazing how that happens, but you just need a big storm and rain at an angle I guess, and it must bounce off the inside bottom of the hood and up onto the lens. Last time that happened both I and the guy next to me were totally amazed at just how much rain had got to the lens, and a 400 /2.8 ii does not have a small hood!


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Thanks for your feedback, jrista. I did a quick search on the Kimwipes and they seem to have quite a mixed reputation with some swearing by them while others swear at them!
> 
> While I was searching for them, I came across Zeiss Pre-Moistened Lens Cloths Wipes which have got some excellent reviews and are reasonably priced.
> 
> ...



Kimwipes are like tissue paper...very thin. They won't really "wipe" in the rain...however, they are superior for absorbing water droplets without leaving any residue or spots of their own behind. So you can dab a lens to pick up water droplets, and that works quite well (assuming the wipe didn't get obliterated by the rain before you got it to the front of the lens). 

I'd like to see some of the negative comments you found about Kimwipes. It's pretty rare that you find anything negative about them. They have almost universally positive reviews at Amazon (i.e. there are 75 four and five star reviews, and only 2 three, two, and one star reviews each; as far as positive vs. neutral/negative review ratios go at Amazon, that is stellar!) Everyone I know in any industry that requires high quality wipes has only ever had good things to say about them. My eye doctor uses them (they have kimwipe boxes everywhere), a jeweler friend uses them religiously, I know a few product photographers who photograph valuable jewelry and coins, they swear by kimwipes. 

They are some of the most loved microfiber wipes I know of. The next best runner up would probably be Pec*Pads, which are more specifically targeted at lens cleaning (specifically for photography). Pec*Pads cost anywhere from three to five times as much for half as many wipes (i.e. you can usually find 280 kimwipes for about $4.50, where as 100 pecpads are usually $12-14.) PecPads are different, structurally...where as a kimwipe actually feels rough (it doesn't damage the lens, the rough feel is actually what makes them work so well...it's a flat surface with pits), pecpads feel very soft. Pecpads do live up to their lint-free name, however they are not the same as a microfiber cloth...they don't pick up and lift off oily residues nearly as well as kimwipes. If you use a solution, pecpads work fine...but you already seem to know the potential downsides of using cleaning solutions. Without solutions, you'll often find that the more expensive and supposedly purpose-designed photographic wipes don't actually clean...all they really do is smear oily residues around.

I really, honestly do highly recommend kimwipes. I went through a lot of cleaning wipes and solutions when I first got into photography. It blew my mind how easy it was for oily crap to get on my lenses, and I could never get it off, or if I did, I eventually found out that the solutions I used to clean my lenses ended up just making it easier for more oils and dust to get stuck to the lens because of the residues left behind. (I eventually did fine one organic solvent that works superbly and does not leave behind any residue, but I haven;t used it since I found kimwipes.) Kimwipes are an odd thing...they don't feel smooth or soft, they have the faintest rough feel, and that often scares people off. That's the irony about them, though, as the pitted surface is exactly what you want for a lens cleaning wipe...the surface itself is smooth, the pits create a grabbing edge that picks up oil, and the pits collect it. You don't need any solutions, just the lightest amount of elbow grease and steady, broad circular motions, and you can pretty much eliminate every last bit of sticky, oily crap from your lenses.

I'm honestly not a sales man for KimTech...kimwipes are just the best lens cleaning product I've ever used, by a very big margin.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 4, 2014)

Zeiss, Nikon and ROR lens solutions.
Pec pads.

Kimwipes are very versatile lint-free wipes, and I must have run through crates of them in my scientific career. But they do tend to flake-off, which might be a problem.

Do use disposable wipes in any case, though. You don't want to rub older grit on to the lens.


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Zeiss, Nikon and ROR lens solutions.
> Pec pads.
> 
> Kimwipes are very versatile lint-free wipes, and I must have run through crates of them in my scientific career. But they do tend to flake-off, which might be a problem.
> ...



Yeah, sometimes kimwipes leave a small amount of flakes. Since they remove all the oil, though, a light puff will usually completely eliminate any of the flakes left behind.

As I got heavily into astrophotography at the beginning of this year, I learned a little lens cleaning trick. You tend to use a lot of red light when doing astrophotography, as it doesn't mess with your night vision. I was cleaning the filter holder of my 600mm lens about a month or so ago, and at first the only thing I had handy was one of my microfiber cloths. I started trying to clean the filter holder (which has two glass windows that can sandwich a gel filter), and noticed that the red light made the oil smears stand out exceptionally well. I grabbed a kimwipe, and started cleaning, and within a few seconds it was obvious that the oil had stopped smearing and was disappearing.

Whatever wipes or cloths you end up getting, I recommend getting a deep red CFL bulb, put it in a dark room, and clean your lens under that light. You'll know in a heartbeat if your wipe or cloth is actually cleaning, or just smearing stuff around. A lot of the time, what appears to be clean in normal light looks horribly grimy and dirty under red light.


----------



## Menace (May 4, 2014)

"I recommend getting a deep red CFL bulb, put it in a dark room..." 

Great tip jrista - will give it a go!


----------



## brad-man (May 4, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Thanks for your feedback, jrista. I did a quick search on the Kimwipes and they seem to have quite a mixed reputation with some swearing by them while others swear at them!
> 
> While I was searching for them, I came across Zeiss Pre-Moistened Lens Cloths Wipes which have got some excellent reviews and are reasonably priced.
> 
> ...



I have several Zeiss lens cleaning wipes in all of my bags for stubborn oil-based smears, but 98% of the time a lens pen will do just fine. Never leave home without it. Nice tip about the red light and smudges jrista. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Old Shooter (May 4, 2014)

Great tips on this thread!

I remember buying Kodak lens cleaner and those flat packs of Kodak tissues! When I got my first microfiber cloths, gee it must have been around 1995, I never bought those paper tissues again! I could put a drop of liquid cleaner on a corner of the cloth and clean things perfectly... For a light smudge, just exhale on the glass to provide a little moisture and the microfiber would magically lift it off - technology is awesome!

Fast forward to present day and your questions... I'm a lot with jrista - my lens pen brush gets first use to make sure surface grit is off... If it's a light smudge, exhaled breath plus a Zeiss microfiber cloth... If the foreign object immediately looks to be stubborn - say ocean spray - then I go straight to a Zeiss pre-moistened wipe...

Sometimes, as awesome as the wipes are, there still seems to be a little streaking... I'll come back with a little exhaled breath and a microfiber - perfection!

I have never used the carbon end of my lens pen - chicken I guess - but I really should try it!

Agree again with jrista about the viewfinder! Gee, how does it get so nasty? My thing there is a Q-tip with a Zeiss wipe wrapped around the end... You get edge-to-edge cleaning - cause my big, fat fingers SURELY do not fit in there... Any residual? Your microfiber wrapped around the other end of the Q-tip and you're done...

Washes his microfiber with his regular laundry? *shudder* I remember when I got my very first cloth - the recommendations were to rinse thoroughly under warm, running water... I still use the same method... Squeeze it dry and "hang" it over something to air dry - which usually occurs fairly rapidly... I wash mine fairly often - merely using it will transfer some of your skin oils onto the cloth...

Lastly, when my rear LCD is nose/face smudged, straight to the Zeiss wipes! That solvent is the only thing I've found that cuts skin oil on the first wipe and just doesn't smudge it around...

Hope this helps, it was a fun discussion!


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

Old Shooter said:


> I have never used the carbon end of my lens pen - chicken I guess - but I really should try it!



Everyone fears the carbon end.  It's because if you touch it, your fingers get black...but that just means it's working. The carbon bonds with oils, which is why it works. Your fingers get black because they are oily, but on a lens, the carbon lifts the oils off. You really do have to make sure there is no grit, though...you do need some pressure for the carbon tip to work, and if there is any grit, your lens is going to get scratch. But, that's pretty much the same as when using wipes or anything else...grit is death.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 4, 2014)

Microfiber cloth. In office. In camera bags, etc.

Honestly, I have a filters on all my lenses and I don't worry about it that much. I don't usually use any kind of fluid, I just breathe on the lens and use the condensation along with a microfiber cloth.

There are many times I am out in the field when I simply use breath condensation and my shirt, a napkin, or whatever is relatively clean.

Seriously, it's just not that big of a deal. If I shot thousand dollar pictures for million dollar clients in an expensive studio I would be more fastidious I guess but when you're outdoors in dust, dirt, sweat, etc then what's the point?

Rusty


----------



## surapon (May 4, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Microfiber cloth. In office. In camera bags, etc.
> 
> Honestly, I have a filters on all my lenses and I don't worry about it that much. I don't usually use any kind of fluid, I just breathe on the lens and use the condensation along with a microfiber cloth.
> 
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. RustyTheGeek.
You are right on the Target " I don't usually use any kind of fluid, I just breathe on the lens and use the condensation along with a microfiber cloth."------ Why you are so right---Here is my story ---

One day( 15 years ago ), after I buy the Good Old Lens from the local Pawn shop, and The Lens is so dirty at the Glass surface ( Not any damages Glass), Just dirty---I bring this dirty Lens to ask my friend, The Local Camera shop owner, and ask him that, I want to buy the Top level/ high cost of Lens cleaning Fluid---Because of I do not want the cheap fluid to damage the Coated Lens. Yes, My friend go to the shelf , and bring one small spray bottle and said, Here is the second low level of the high price of cleanning fluid = $ 15 Us Dollars-----But I tell my friend that I only want the top / the best quality only---Not the Second one-----He take my Lens, and Do the thing that you tell us to do "Just Breath on the Lens and Use Microfiber cloth clean the Lens both top and the bottom----Yes, After that, He tell me with the smiling face , Surapon, Please pay me 20 Us Dollars for Top level of Lens cleaning----I just Laugh , and tell him that---Are you kidding Me----Ha, Ha, Ha---He tell me streight face " Surapon, I work as PROFESSIONAL Photographer for 40 years, And Own this Camera Shop for 20 years= My Breath are absorb the knowledge of the Photography that most of the Photographers know----Same as we go to the Doctor Clinic, And The Old Doctor come to touch our body and talk to us, and Charge us $ 300 US, Dollar, and let us go home---and He tell us that , Our Illness will be Better and Gone, After We Drink Prune Juice and Go to have brown movement in the Toilet.

Ha, Ha, Ha.
That the Real story.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Seriously, it's just not that big of a deal. If I shot thousand dollar pictures for million dollar clients in an expensive studio I would be more fastidious I guess but when you're outdoors in dust, dirt, sweat, etc then what's the point?



I guess I think of it exactly the opposite. If your shooting thousand dollar pictures for million dollar clients in an expensive, CLEAN studio, you probably don't have all that much dust and grime to worry about in the first place.

Out in the field, where there is dust, dirt, sweat, and other crap, you have to be that much more careful to avoid scratching your lens when you clean it. I wouldn't ever even remotely dream of using a napkin to clean my lens...those things are incredibly rough with nasty scratchy fibers. Just because you get dust on your lens more often doesn't mean you should trash your lens. As much as there are demonstrations on the net that show how you can still use a scratched up or even cracked lens, those defects DO impact image quality. 

Just because your studio is the big, bad, dirty outdoors world doesn't mean you should not be diligent about keeping your gear clean and in pristine condition. If for no other reason than to preserve resale value.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 4, 2014)

Love it, *surapon*! ;D


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 4, 2014)

jrista said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, it's just not that big of a deal. If I shot thousand dollar pictures for million dollar clients in an expensive studio I would be more fastidious I guess but when you're outdoors in dust, dirt, sweat, etc then what's the point?
> ...



No offense intended. I am a pretty big perfectionist in most things (and it can be exhausting at times). In all honesty, I did the whole 'lens cleaning system' way back when and eventually just gave up with all the expense, wasted time/effort, etc and dropped my standards to a more common sense approach. After that, for several years, I have never had a scratch or any other damage due to using commonplace items for light cleaning. I'm not saying I throw caution to the wind, I am still careful with how I clean my lenses. When I'm home, I use a proper lens cloth, etc. I rarely used any kind of fluid or chemical because I don't want to damage the lens coatings. When I'm in the field, I use a lens cloth if I have it but otherwise, I just don't worry. I do the best I can with what is available and I've never had a problem. And I haven't used _lens tissues_ since the early '80's!

If I ever do happen to get a scratch for whatever reason, I'll simply change the filter and keep on living.


----------



## Keem (May 4, 2014)

I recommend Zeiss Single Use pre-moistened tissues.
When you buy as a set it also comes with a micro-fiber cloth. 
The problem with the micro-fiber cloth is that you will need to clean it regularly in order remove the dust from it. Any some cleaning solutions may leave a residue! Therefore I do not recommend them for cleaning lenses.

I use the following tools for keeping the lenses clean:
- use a UV filter 
- in a case a cleaning is needed use:
i) Giottos Rocket Air
ii) Breath to the lens/filter
iii) Use Tiffen Lens Cleaning papers (they may leave some fibers after cleaning)
iV) Re-use Rocket Air to finish cleaning

Do not forget to clean the lens cap (one of the most favorite places for dust to settle)


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

The point about the lens cap is key!! Also, if you can avoid it...never put a,kens cap in your pocket...that is just a transfer nightmare.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 4, 2014)

jrista said:


> The point about the lens cap is key!! Also, if you can avoid it...never put a,kens cap in your pocket...that is just a transfer nightmare.



This is another thing I guess I'm on another planet about. I have lens caps for all my lenses. (In fact, all the useless _Canon_ lens caps are in the box where they stay until I sell the lens.) I buy Tamron center pinch caps that are more durable and easier to use and then I leave them in the lens case when the lens is in use. I usually have a lens hood on the lens in use (along with the lens filter) and the cap doesn't go in my pocket or anywhere else. It is only on the lens when the lens is stored. But when the lens is in use, whether it's on the camera or in the lens bag for 20 minutes being switched off and on the camera, the cap is not used.

Another good idea to consider with caps and possible dust/debris transfer to the lens... use double stick tape on the inside of the cap and it will catch dust/dirt/debris before if it's trapped between the cap and the lens. Esp on the rear cap.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 5, 2014)

jrista said:


> The point about the lens cap is key!! Also, if you can avoid it...never put a,kens cap in your pocket...that is just a transfer nightmare.



Totally agree, but still haven't found a solution around it. 
It gets so covered with pocket lint...


----------



## Zv (May 5, 2014)

I'm with Rusty on this one. I've dropped my paranoia level a few notches. If conditions require it I'll go out with a UV filter / hood. After I come home I'll give my lens a little dust off. 

My cleaning method is just to use a rocket blower, followed by a soft lens brush and if necessary I'll go in with the microfibre cloth. Very rarely use any cleaning fluid. Lenses are not that diffucult to clean. It's those damn CPL filters that are impossible to desmudge!

Btw - what's wrong with putting the microfibre cloth in the washing machine? What happens to it?


----------



## fugu82 (May 5, 2014)

I buy bundles of big "terry-cloth" style microfiber cleaning cloths from the box stores and cut them into small squares. When your lens or filter gets grubby, just blow/brush all grit from the surface, breathe on the glass, and wipe it down with the microfiber scrap. They are cheap enough to treat as single-use cloths. 

Now, for extra stubborn greasy smears I use a LensPen.


----------



## Canon1 (May 5, 2014)

I prefer lenscoat lens cloths for quick cleans in the field, but when I sit down and do a clean on all my lenses I use hoodman lens cleanse. It is the best wipe for easy clean, streak free cleaning... And will not harm the coatings on front elements. One wipe package will do a dozen lenses.


----------



## expatinasia (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback and terrific suggestions. I had no idea this was going to turn into such an interesting topic. I have always just used a microfiber cloth to clean my lenses but am now considering some of the suggestions above.



Zv said:


> Btw - what's wrong with putting the microfibre cloth in the washing machine? What happens to it?



When I was collecting crystal whisky glasses I was advised not to dry them with a cloth that had been washed with softener as it, and other chemicals we tend to put in washing machines, can cloud the glass. How this correlates to the glass found on camera lenses I do not know, but I tend to just get new cloths rather than wash them. That said, the guy I was chatting to has never had a problem washing his, in fact he wishes the company were still producing them.


----------



## lion rock (May 5, 2014)

One question that begs to be answered:
With so many "professionally" used cleaning aids, what would lens and lens filter manufacturers recommend? And would they make cleaning kits for their products? And what would they recommend as a technique to prevent wear and tear of the nanocoatings on the optical surfaces?
We could all use some of the manufacturers' insight, instead of trying an unproven method.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 5, 2014)

lion rock, good question, but will the answer be forthcoming?

Jack


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 5, 2014)

lion rock said:


> One question that begs to be answered:
> With so many "professionally" used cleaning aids, what would lens and lens filter manufacturers recommend? And would they make cleaning kits for their products? And what would they recommend as a technique to prevent wear and tear of the nanocoatings on the optical surfaces?
> We could all use some of the manufacturers' insight, instead of trying an unproven method.
> -r



Well, as I said earlier- Zeiss and Nikon do sell lens cleaning solutions, y'know?


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 5, 2014)

But this is a Canon forum and these are Canon lenses - very unique. 

Jack


----------



## Northstar (May 5, 2014)

lion rock said:


> One question that begs to be answered:
> With so many "professionally" used cleaning aids, what would lens and lens filter manufacturers recommend? And would they make cleaning kits for their products? And what would they recommend as a technique to prevent wear and tear of the nanocoatings on the optical surfaces?
> We could all use some of the manufacturers' insight, instead of trying an unproven method.
> -r



I've always used a rocket blower or microfiber cloth as my first choice, my breath plus microfiber cloth second choice.

Here's your answer lionrock....from the NY times article linked below...

"I spoke to Steve Heiner, the *senior technical manager at Nikon*, for advice on lens cleaning"...

" Start by blowing as much dust away as you can with air...the preferred product is a squeeze bulb"

"Friendly fibers. In most cases all you need is a good lens cloth. They are now made of microfiber, but get a good one"

"A perfectly good substitute for light cleaning is “a good huff of breath across the lens,” said Mr. Heiner"


http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/04/10/how-to-clean-a-lens-the-right-way/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 5, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Thanks for all the feedback and terrific suggestions. I had no idea this was going to turn into such an interesting topic. I have always just used a microfiber cloth to clean my lenses but am now considering some of the suggestions above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it's a huge issue but I can see the potential for problems depending on what the cloth is exposed to in the laundry process. I agree that cloth can retain various chemicals or compounds from a wash process. If I were to wash an important item like a lens cloth, I would probably just hand wash it so I can control what is introduced to the cloth in the form of dirt or other contaminants from other dirty items, soaps, grit, etc. All you are trying to do is remove some light oils, dust and light dirt from the cloth anyway. Woolite or some other delicate detergent would probably work great, then simply hang dry the cloth. If you've ever held a dryer softener sheet, you will get an idea what is left on clean clothes in the dryer. Nice for skin maybe but not for leaving smudges on lens glass.


----------



## lion rock (May 5, 2014)

Rocket blower or its cheap cousins blow dust, I'd call it redistribution of the dust. And if you're trying to blow away dust inside the sensor compartment, it may cause dust collected in various crevices to come back out and redisposit where you don't want. I have for a couple times tried to vacuum dust in that area with a cheap blower operated in reverse. Bristles didn't touch the sensor, did brush the sidewalls. Does take some concentration to squueze air out of the bulb outside the camera before releasing it near the sensor. I don't know the overall success, but it seemed to remove a spot on my old camera.

I should take some kimwipes under a microscope to see what the surface looks like. And if I get hold of a camera attached scope, I'll snap a pic and post here.
-r


----------



## Zv (May 5, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the feedback and terrific suggestions. I had no idea this was going to turn into such an interesting topic. I have always just used a microfiber cloth to clean my lenses but am now considering some of the suggestions above.
> ...



Yeah that's a good point I don't want left over detergent / softner or lint on it plus our washing machine isn't the best at completely removing all that junk! I think I'll just hand wash them from now on. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jrista (May 5, 2014)

Zv said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Washing your cleaning cloths the same way you wash your clothes is a bad idea. Most cloths washing detergents and softeners are explicitly designed to leave behind sent molecules to "freshen" up your clothing. Not all detergent gets rinsed out either, unless you use a doubly-long extended rinse cycle, and even then, your still going to have soap residues in the fabric. 

Washing your cleaning cloths with your cloths, or in the same way as your cloths, is a sure way to ruin them. You want very clean cloths, without any residues or detergents or other molecules of any kind. 

One of the best ways to clean cleaning cloths is to use activated water. This is water that's been sent through electrolysis, which slightly changes the pH and also created "charge bubbles", electrically charged nodules of water molecules that bond to dirt in a similar way to detergent. Since it's really just water, there is nothing to be left behind.


----------



## mackguyver (May 5, 2014)

I second jrista's suggestion of the lens pen. That and the rocket blower are all you need 90% of the time. I would also recommend Costco's eye glass cleaner. It comes with a few bottles of solution and a pair of nice microfiber cloths for a reasonable cost and you can even refill the solution for free.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 5, 2014)

Funny idea popped into my head. There is a spring loaded vacuum plunger type gismo known as a solder sucker that draws molten solder off a printed circuit board when you press its release button. If it had a very short fine brush on the end I think it'd extract dust?? 

Jack


----------



## Northstar (May 5, 2014)

This thread has been a good reminder...

Freshly washed in warm water and a drop of mild dish soap....double rinse...sun dry.


----------



## lion rock (May 6, 2014)

Jack,
Do NOT use solder sucker for the purpose you proposed! The rebound from the suction spring causes a big impulse of the solder sucker. Do it on a sensor and you'll break the sensor.
Years ago, in the home computer industry, there was a handy, battery operated vacuum, pretty much the size of an electric tooth brush. Suction is not too powerful, and it was normally tipped with a small brush. Maybe Jameco.com still carry them.
-r


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2014)

I think that there are lots of good ideas here, and most are just fine. I used crates of kim wipes before I retired, I always thought of them as abrasive.

I am perfectly happy with the little eyeglass cleaning kits that Costco sells. they have a non abrasive cleaning fluid that is safe even on coated plastic lenses, and include two micro fiber cloths which are great for a final polish. I use a tissue that is wetted with the solution to clean the lens, then polish it with the microfiber cloth to clear up any remaining moisture.

The big issue is to avoid using chemicals or gritty cleaners, and to avoid spraying liquid on the lens where it just might run inside and make things worse. If I get a old lens that is really dirty, I might have to use a qtip at the edges to get grime out. Even with extremely dirty lenses, I've never scratched one, but have seen a couple gouged by a lens cap that fell off and had its way with the coating.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 9, 2014)

Hi Jack.
Having regularly used a solder sucker I would be very wary of putting one inside the lens mount, the recoil at the point of release is quite fierce and could cause a collision with the internals! Just a thought! 

Cheers Graham.



Jack Douglas said:


> Funny idea popped into my head. There is a spring loaded vacuum plunger type gismo known as a solder sucker that draws molten solder off a printed circuit board when you press its release button. If it had a very short fine brush on the end I think it'd extract dust??
> 
> Jack


----------

